

Show HN: Nifty Gifts - Share your Unique Gift Ideas To Help Each Other Out - evo_9

I&#x27;m sure everyone has this problem, most of my friends have a lot of cool stuff already so I&#x27;m always on the lookout for nifty gift ideas.<p>I came across these hand-made little sound devices which is a cool gadget for both kids and adults with music&#x2F;sound interests:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.etsy.com&#x2F;shop&#x2F;brandnewnoise?ref=l2-shopheader-name<p>Anyway, was wondering if others have found unique gifts that they would like to share with everyone, it&#x27;s hard to find good gifts for our loved ones so let&#x27;s help each other out!
======
eglover
Not Show HN.

Anyway, my sources for finding gifts are:

[http://www.coolthings.com/](http://www.coolthings.com/)

[http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/](http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/)

[https://quarterly.co/](https://quarterly.co/)

[http://www.uncommongoods.com/](http://www.uncommongoods.com/)

I used to watch ThinkGeek but honestly they're pretty lame.

------
ChrisGranger
Agree with eglover, this isn't Show HN.

I like:

[http://gadgetsin.com/](http://gadgetsin.com/)
[http://thegadgetflow.com/](http://thegadgetflow.com/)

And Kickstarter's design and technology sections often have interesting stuff.

